# Sparc2 AMB Software



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

Can someone tell thier experience with this software, does it need to be upgraded to the aftermarket software? any help would be great.


----------



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...hang it from a TREE...load up some really good High Powered Shotgun Slugs... and FIRE!!

If you are looking for a scoring software - use either AUTOSCORE for WINDOWS, or RCSCORING PRO.

The Autoscore has it's quirks...but there are a lot of people who can tutor you, and it's pretty easy to learn. I've only seen other use the Scoring Pro, but it has some nice features.

I've used J-LAP - hated it. Tried AllyCat - hated it.

There is a decent little FREE program (I think it was called FREELAPS or something similar) 

If you get autoscore...I can walk you through just about any issue you can think of. (You wouldn't be the first person...)


----------



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks I was just playing with the free version of rctiming.com and it seems really good. I have messed with the rcscoring pro also.

Sparc2 i have not seen but download it and couldnt get it to even enter the drivers.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

The rctiming.com stuff is what we use at our BRP track. We do not have the AMB's but use their transponders. The software works the same. It is great for what we do and I would imagine it could do well with some bigger racing.

It allows you to set up all the classes that you want, set their individual race length by either laps or time. If you set it up for laps, just increase the max race time to something longer that you think it will take.

You cannot beat the price of it. AMDpt compatable as long as you have all the AMB hardware.


----------

